# Jupiter 2 Lighting Kit from Moebius



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got info from Moebius on this light kit they are producing. It was announced at iHobbyExpo. 










More info on the Cult site at http://culttvman.com/main/?p=19483

Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool. That's the same system they're including in the metal J2 isn't it?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Outstanding


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Awesome. I suck at doing light stuff and really didn't work on my J2 kit because of it


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

VERY cool! I'll get it for my second Jupiter 2 build!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

The wife just gave me the Jupiter 2 kit for my B-day on Friday (HUGE & awesome!). Wanted to jump right in, but now I gotta slam on the brakes till this is available. Only gonna do this one once so might as well do it right!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

flyingfrets said:


> The wife just gave me the Jupiter 2 kit for my B-day on Friday (HUGE & awesome!). Wanted to jump right in, but now I gotta slam on the brakes till this is available. Only gonna do this one once so might as well do it right!


iT IS A WONDERFUL MODEL KIT fRETS, sorry caps stuck FRETs you have an email. Your PM box is full and can't accept any more PMS until it is cleared out it says.
bert


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Awesome. I suck at doing light stuff and really didn't work on my J2 kit because of it



I wish this would have come out earlier, as I got two fusion core sets from the wonderful TSDS.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool. Hopefully it will be affordable. Lighting kit prices have almost tripled since the PL Jupiter 2 days.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope you are sitting down, the Manufacturers Retail Selling Price is $169.99. Cult has them for pre-order at $ 119.00. Was that a collective gasp I heard?

"Yes.....that was cruel Smithers ! Release the hounds !"


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> I hope you are sitting down, the Manufacturers Retail Selling Price is $169.99. Cult has them for pre-order at $ 119.00. Was that a collective gasp I heard?
> 
> "Yes.....that was cruel Smithers ! Release the hounds !"


For a preassembled or complete set of lights that not unreasonable. I recall paying $99 for my Lunar Fusion Core 20 years ago. My Nautilus lighting kit also ran about $175 and thats just LEDS that glow and dont chase or flicker.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve.
Thanks soooo much for taking the time to post this over here.
It's nice to see.

I'll be getting one of these for sure.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

On pre-Order! Since its "plug and play" (or more appropriately "plug and Light") the price is reasonable for what you get.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

For plug and play thats not bad, the other lighting kits have to be assembled and wired and soldered & cost almost $100. and for someone who has never done anything like that such as me plus having a physical disability makes me wish for one that is already put together otherwise i have to do without.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Does anyone know whether or not someone is planning to make the interior column lights?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

JeffG said:


> Does anyone know whether or not someone is planning to make the interior column lights?


IMHO, to do it right would require new wall beams I would think. I had to remove alot of plastic on mine to add SMT LEDs. Clear beams would make life soooo easy, then backlight them. But could anyone really make back their investment with the number of beams they would sell?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I was thinking about either using strips of lightsheet on the ends or making and casting them in clear resin and lit from behind or within.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

JeffG said:


> I was thinking about either using strips of lightsheet on the ends or making and casting them in clear resin and lit from behind or within.


I am not a fan of EL sheets, just not bright enough and has a life span that is shortened if driven hard enough to make them bright. To get an idea of just how dim an EL solution would be, just get a sample of EL wire about 1-2mm in diameter. It's so dim that any interior lighting will washout the wall beams. There just is not enough surface area. The first photo is of a test I did back in 2008 when looking at ways to light my Seaview's control room. the panel on the left is one before and the right is one after only about 72 hours. I wish I would have measured the luminous level before and after, but it wasn't a scientific test just a FYI test. The second photo is of some 2mm EL wire, believe me the camera make it look brighter then it really is, this stuff just sucks. Clear wall beams with backlighting would be the best IMHO.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I have used EL sheets before and while you can make some creative lighting solutions, their brightness, or lack thereof, can be an issue with certain projects. Looks like it's clear casting resin and LED's then.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

teslabe said:


> IMHO, to do it right would require new wall beams I would think. I had to remove alot of plastic on mine to add SMT LEDs. Clear beams would make life soooo easy, then backlight them. But could anyone really make back their investment with the number of beams they would sell?


Hi Teslabe
Glad to talk to you again. :wave:
Could you provide us with a step-by-step pictures of your build on the wall beams?


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Another great idea from Moebius Models. That I heard will be plug and play, no hassle of soldering so that definitely makes it a winner.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I think that I will be taking advantage of this. It would make my J2 look very spiffy!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone know who they used for designing the kit?


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

So looking forward to this, I have the Voodoo lighting set and have been intimidated by all of it and is still sitting in its package after a year. How I wish that I had an electronic background lol at 46 years old feel like a idiot. How I am waiting for someone to come out with wall beams that are lighted. Tslabe has the best idea and when those came out I thought of using them. Can't wait to see what yours look like keep up the good work.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thats is the very reason I didn't order one, for the price I don't want to mess it up PLUS 1 handed as i am makes it pretty difficult to solder, so do nOT feel like "an idiot". You were wise leaving it in the package until you could get it put together correctly or else risk ruining it. GREAT PRODUCT THOUGH, ME, I LIKE PLUG & PLAY READY TO INSTALL.


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

*Question for Teslabe*



teslabe said:


> IMHO, to do it right would require new wall beams I would think. I had to remove alot of plastic on mine to add SMT LEDs. Clear beams would make life soooo easy, then backlight them. But could anyone really make back their investment with the number of beams they would sell?


After reading your remarks on clear beams for back lighting, I am wondering what would you do if any thing on mods to the beams before casting.

I am very familiar with clear polyurethane casting and pressure casting, having done this work professionally for a few years

I have the Jupiter II kit but not the instructions (lost them) and I'm waiting to get a replacement set from Moebius.

Would you cast them "as is" or some thing else to adapt them for LED lighting? 

If you would like to PM me I have a few questions.

John


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

johnF said:


> After reading your remarks on clear beams for back lighting, I am wondering what would you do if any thing on mods to the beams before casting.
> 
> I am very familiar with clear polyurethane casting and pressure casting, having done this work professionally for a few years
> 
> ...


PM sent, at last....:wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

scifimodelfan said:


> So looking forward to this, I have the Voodoo lighting set and have been intimidated by all of it and is still sitting in its package after a year. How I wish that I had an electronic background lol at 46 years old feel like a idiot. How I am waiting for someone to come out with wall beams that are lighted. Tslabe has the best idea and when those came out I thought of using them. Can't wait to see what yours look like keep up the good work.


 
I admit that I was intimidated for the same reason; I'm not an electrician. What I did, though, was take the lighting kit to a TV repairman and he had it all assembled in a couple of minutes in exchange for a $20 bill. :hat:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great move seaview, Best $20 you spent in a while i guess. IS the moebius light system the same one they have in the PRE-BUILT metal Jupiter 2 ? Or is is another kind ?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I must admit, I'm intrigued with the prospect of getting a "plug-n-play" lighting kit for the Moebius J2. The price that it's available at the CultTVMan website is additional incentive. I did consider just building the model and just put in lights for the dome and the core, but this kit just makes it all the more exciting.

If we just didn't have to wait so long to get it...


----------

